# My Betta Photo Journal



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

It's been a while since I've been active on here. College started, I was always busy, and so I stopped keeping bettas for a while. My last betta, Banana, passed away about two years ago. I'm in my fourth year of college now and was really missing bettas. I needed a stress reliever. Something I could come home to and admire and take care of. Bettas really are calming and fun to watch. Anyway, I decided to own bettas again, and... now I have 12. Oops. :grin2: 

This is basically going to be betta picture spam. I'll post pictures of my bettas as I get good shots of them. I thought I'd share them with you all. Feel free to comment and ask anything. 

First up: Squirt. He was the first guy I picked up. I've had him for about three months now. He lives alone in a Marineland 5 gallon Portrait. Nice tank, really only holds 4 gallons though. Squirt moves too much to get any decent pictures of. (That goes for all of my fish, really.)


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

*Betta #2*

I didn't mean to get a second betta when I got Mermaid. I walked into Petco for some fish food and saw a tiny clamped and pale female. I just couldn't leave her behind. 



I put her in one of those horrible 0.5g betta keepers I had in storage while I set up a small tank for her. (I used to use this for travel.) This was the next morning. She had unclamped and colored up some. 



This is Mermaid now. Hard to believe this is even the same fish! Honestly didn't expect this. She's in a 20g planted sorority. (The water is a bit yellow from driftwood leaching tannins. Tank was cycled. Everyone gets along!)


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

*Betta #3*

Newest in the sorority is Coral. (That's Piglet behind her. Piglet isn't clamped, she just likes to avoid the camera and zip around as fast as she can.) Coral competes with Piglet in the "always hungry" department. She tries to eat everything. She'll take a big chomp out of a plant and then spit it out because she doesn't like it. 

I've never seen a betta with her coloration, so I had to get her. (There's always an excuse, right? lol)


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Oops. I just realized my picture quality kind of sucks. Sorry, everyone. How did I make them blurry by resizing them smaller? You'd think that someone who will soon have two bachelor's of science degrees would be better at technology... not I.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Awww, they're fine! I like them!


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you!  

Just rediscovered the fact that betta fish have teeth. I completely forgot until I stuck my arm to replant and felt sharp little pin pricks. One of my girls, Vivi, was trying to eat my arm. I was definitely not expecting that to hurt as much as it did. I mean, it was more surprise than pain but still haha


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Your fish are beautiful! I especially love sorority pics.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

*Sorority pictures*

Thank you, moodynarwhal! 

Again, the water is yellow tinted from the driftwood. So hard to get non-blurry pictures of them, especially when they're begging for food. Piglet and my white unnamed female aren't in the pictures. They hadn't yet realized they were about to be fed. 

Coral in the front and Cabbage behind her. 



Top (left to right): No name yet, Polly, Cabbage, Vivi, Penny 
Middle: Aurora, Jenny 
Bottom: Mermaid, Coral



Top: Aurora, Jenny (behind), Penny
Bottom: Polly, Coral


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

what pretty bettas! Coral is so pretty!


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Redid Squirt's tank this weekend. Wish it would have turned out better, but he seems to like it


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone have name suggestions for the blue girl in the photo? She's got adorable yellow ventrals, and some yellow on her anal fin (although it's a bit difficult to see here.) They move so much it's hard to get clear pictures. 

Please ignore the spots on the glass and floating moss bits.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Aww what a pretty girl! How about Galadriel? I love the name Galadriel! Bexley, Seraphina, Pandora, Ophelia, Zaylee, Victoria, Octavia?


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Bettaloveee said:


> Aww what a pretty girl! How about Galadriel? I love the name Galadriel! Bexley, Seraphina, Pandora, Ophelia, Zaylee, Victoria, Octavia?


Ooh, those are cool names. It's so hard to choose. It feels like nothing I think of really fits her. :frown2:


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hmm what's her personality like? My parents always tell me that sometimes, pets can name themselves.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Blueberry


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

If I were naming her after her personality, she'd probably be called Grumpy lol 




themamaj said:


> Blueberry



I actually used to name my bettas after fruit. My last two were called Peaches and Banana. I think Blueberry is a great idea. Yay! I guess I've decided. Her name is Blueberry. 

Thanks!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a fish named Raspberry and considered Blueberry for my other fish, but I ended up going with something else. I think blueberry suits her well


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Glad you liked it 😊


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Awww you've had a betta named Banana? That's so stinkin cute lol! Blueberry is a great name!


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Bettaloveee said:


> Awww you've had a betta named Banana? That's so stinkin cute lol! Blueberry is a great name!


Thanks!  Yeah, I was never really creative with names. He was banana colored lol. I wish I still had pictures of him. He was a yellow veiltail. I miss him.  I found this picture on google. This is not Banana, but he looked just like this.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

moodynarwhal said:


> I have a fish named Raspberry and considered Blueberry for my other fish, but I ended up going with something else. I think blueberry suits her well


Raspberry is a cute name, too!


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Some of the plants in my planted tank are melting. I've read it's normal for new plants to melt, but it's still a bit of a bummer.  I guess I'm a bit stressed and overthinking it. It's the moneywort and red hygrophila that aren't doing well. Everything is else great.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

twissfish said:


> Some of the plants in my planted tank are melting. I've read it's normal for new plants to melt, but it's still a bit of a bummer.  I guess I'm a bit stressed and overthinking it. It's the moneywort and red hygrophila that aren't doing well. Everything is else great.


Ok, so this is my first time commenting on this website and could not help myself.

Do not be discouraged from the moneywort and hygrophilia. Many people suffer from trying to keep them alive. They do really well in high lighting plus CO2. This is despite that moneywort is often sold as under demanding low light plant. I personally had mine all melt away. 

And your bettas are very cute! Especially love the crowntail girl.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

> Ok, so this is my first time commenting on this website and could not help myself.
> 
> Do not be discouraged from the moneywort and hygrophilia. Many people suffer from trying to keep them alive. They do really well in high lighting plus CO2. This is despite that moneywort is often sold as under demanding low light plant. I personally had mine all melt away.
> 
> And your bettas are very cute! Especially love the crowntail girl.


Thank you for your kind comment! 

I have new growth at the top for both plants, but the older leaves are all melting away. I recently started dosing Excel. Maybe that's why? Either way, if I do lose it all I shouldn't be too upset. I have plenty of other plants. I was thinking about getting some larger anubias and java ferns to add. I don't have any in that tank (aside from some needle leaf java), and I've never accidentally killed those... hehe.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

I just witnessed one of my girls in the sorority kill a ghost shrimp. It was too big for her to eat so the other girls helped her eat it. Now they've realized shrimp are tasty, and they're going after all the ghost shrimp in the tank! :'( 
They did so well for a month! I knew this might happen... Now I feel terrible. I should have never put the shrimp in with the bettas.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

*Sorority girls*

I can take 200 pictures of my bettas, and only get 3 good ones. 

Miss Coco. Coco is the nicest and best behaved of them all. Unfortunately, this little fairy is extremely camera shy. 



Poly. Another difficult girl to photograph. She refuses to stay still. 



Cabbage, and the two blue blurs: Mermaid and Blueberry. 



Cabbage and Aurora, my two crowntails. Cabbage, my cute little button, is another super well behaved sweet girl. Aurora, on the other hand, is feisty and never stays still. I have very very few pictures of her that aren't a lovely metallic blue-green blur. 



Piglet. She's got a wonky shaped tail and lots of personality. Her entire body has a blue iridescence that is difficult to photograph. Her fins were completely pink when I first got her. She's got lots of blue in them now. 



Penny and Blueberry. I'm so happy these two are getting along now. They have had more than one spat. Blueberry and Coral are the top dogs in the tank. Blueberry and Coral have been roommates their entire lives and got along perfectly with each other in the sorority. Of course they both tried to fight everyone else. Unfortunately, Penny fought back.



Blueberry and Mermaid at a bad angle/lighting. I only took this picture because I love Blueberry's yellow ventrals.  



Coral, Vivi, and Jenny absolutely refused to be photographed.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

*Squirt*

And here's a couple of my only boy, Squirt. 

His #1 resting spot: on the floating anacharis.



Trying out the moss ball.


----------

